# Documentation for conjugal visa



## flimmery (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all 

I'm sure I read somewhere wrt documentation required for a conjugal visa, that I need copies of previous marriage and divorce certificates and not only most recent. 

does anyone know whether only the recent marriage and divorce certificates are required or ALL marriage and divorces certificates. 

Many thanks 

Flimmery


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flimmery said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm sure I read somewhere wrt documentation required for a conjugal visa, that I need copies of previous marriage and divorce certificates and not only most recent.
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand the question but there is no such thing as a conjugal visa.


----------



## flimmery (Jan 4, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't quite understand the question but there is no such thing as a conjugal visa.


Thanks Auld Yin - unless the Canadian government websites have it wrong, there is such a thing as a conjugal visa.

My question is this: if, for example - I'm on my 6th marriage, would I have to submit the marriage and divorce certificates of my 5 previous marriages, or only the documents pertinent to my current marriage.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flimmery said:


> Thanks Auld Yin - unless the Canadian government websites have it wrong, there is such a thing as a conjugal visa.
> 
> My question is this: if, for example - I'm on my 6th marriage, would I have to submit the marriage and divorce certificates of my 5 previous marriages, or only the documents pertinent to my current marriage.


Are you alluding to a spousal visa?


----------



## flimmery (Jan 4, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Are you alluding to a spousal visa?


Hi again, part of the family class of visa but it's not a spousal visa nor is it for common law partners - have a look at the CIC website (sorry can't post URL's yet) under the family class of visas


Thanks

Flimmery


----------



## etril (May 26, 2010)

Conjugal partner: "This category is for partners—either of the opposite sex or same sex—in exceptional circumstances beyond their control that prevent them from qualifying as common-law partners or spouses by living together."

It sounds like this is a visa that would be only rarely granted. If it were possible for you to qualify as a spouse or common-law partner, that would probably be easier.

Either way, you'll need documents showing you are separated from ALL previous spouses and/or common-law partners.

-E


----------

